# AMD Radeon HD4850 Gaming Benchmarks done by me



## yesh1683 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Here is my system specs

Gigabyte GA-EP31-DS3L motherboard
Intel C2D E8400
2GBx2 DDR2800 RAM running in dual Channel
WD 640 GB HDD (16MB Buffer)
Coolermaster Extreme Power 500WATS SMPS
19" LG LCD WS 

I run my system at default speeds and no overclocking

Expertvison AMD RADEON 4850 Graphics Card


I play lot of games and will try to post all benchmarks as soon as game being released


List Of Benchmarked Games

PAGE 1
Far Cry 2
Crysis
Crysis Warhead
Devil May Cry 4
Lost Planet Extreme Condition
Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway
**Resident Evil 5 Benchmark Version (Not Game)

** PAGE 2
**Dead Space
Call Of Duty: World at War*

*PAGE 3*
*Need For Speed Undercover
Call of Juarez Dx10 Benchmark
Unigine Tropics 1.1 DirectX 10.1 Benchmark*

*PAGE 4*
*Prince Of Persia
Terminator Salvation
Prototype
Flatout: Ultimate Carnage
Street Fighter 4
Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood
*


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice  
but can you expand it some more games as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

nice results dude.....waiting for the next one!


----------



## amitash (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice benchmarks...nice setup u got there

offtopic: Has anyone else noticed that crysis is one of the only FPSes in which u can actually see ur legs?? I have only seen "my legs" in halo and fear


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 5, 2008)

amitash said:


> very nice benchmarks...nice setup u got there
> 
> offtopic: Has anyone else noticed that crysis is one of the only FPSes in which u can actually see ur legs?? I have only seen "my legs" in halo and fear



Ya I noticed it. In FEAR you can see ur character's legs while kicking and in Crysis while jumping, falling ,etc.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2008)

why 1024x768???



amitash said:


> offtopic: Has anyone else noticed that crysis is one of the only FPSes in which u can actually see ur legs?? I have only seen "my legs" in halo and fear


 add *Return to Castle Wolfenstein * to the list


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 5, 2008)

Add World in Conflict too!


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 5, 2008)

***FARCRY 2 Benchmarks***
​*
OS= Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Game= Far Cry 2
Tool= Inbuilt Benchmark tool

Benchmarked level= I used the "Ranch Small” scene that runs about one minute and offers multiple explosions with physics & lot of fire effects.

SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb50.webshots.com/21105/2817562990103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb13.webshots.com/41548/2448343030103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb20.webshots.com/40723/2801897240103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb50.webshots.com/40881/2786355070103661503S500x500Q85.jpg



SETTINGS USED = Everything possible to Ultra High & Highest possible on directX 10

Overall Quality (Ultra High),
Vegetation (Very High),
Shading (Ultra High),
Terrain (Ultra High),
Geometry (Ultra High),
Post FX (High),
Texture (Ultra High),
Shadow (Ultra High),
Ambient (High),
Hdr (Yes), Bloom (Yes),
Fire (Very High),
Physics (Very High),
RealTrees (Very High)

ATI has released hotfix for FARCRY which increases the performance
*support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=38664


Without hotfix 8.10 Catalyst Benchmarks (1024x768 No AA)** Overall Quality(Ultra High)*
*
* Total Frames: 2355, Total Time: 51.00s
* Average Framerate: 46.17
* Max. Framerate: 62.30 (Frame:355, 6.72s)
* Min. Framerate: 37.13 (Frame:1563, 34.33s)

*inlinethumb12.webshots.com/8523/2563762700103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

 With hotfix 8.10 Catalyst Benchmarks (1024x768 No AA) **Overall Quality(Ultra High)**

* Total Frames: 2572, Total Time: 51.00s
* Average Framerate: 50.43
* Max. Framerate: 71.63 (Frame:367, 6.33s)
* Min. Framerate: 37.29 (Frame:1711, 34.43s)

*inlinethumb20.webshots.com/28819/2707607620103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

Thats an Increase by 4 FPS with hotfix

So all benchmarks will be posted with hotfix installed

(1024x768 8x AA) **Overall Quality(Ultra High)**
* Total Frames: 1718, Total Time: 51.00s
* Average Framerate: 33.68
* Max. Framerate: 49.95 (Frame:264, 6.32s)
* Min. Framerate: 22.02 (Frame:734, 20.55s)

*inlinethumb01.webshots.com/42944/2068115300103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

(1280x1024 No AA) **Overall Quality(Ultra High)**

* Total Frames: 1208, Total Time: 51.01s
* Average Framerate: 23.68
* Max. Framerate: 36.04 (Frame:1062, 46.03s)
* Min. Framerate: 13.57 (Frame:766, 33.20s)

**(1280x1024 No AA)** Overall Quality(Optimal/Very High) 

    * Total Frames: 2828, Total Time: 51.00s
    * Average Framerate: 55.45
    * Max. Framerate: 79.00 (Frame:409, 6.23s)
    * Min. Framerate: 33.24 (Frame:1822, 33.48s)


(1024x768 No AA) Directx9 Mode all ultra high

*Total Frames: 1849, Total Time: 51.01s
*Average Framerate: 36.24
*Max. Framerate: 45.29 (Frame:252, 6.43s)
*Min. Framerate: 30.24 (Frame:23, 0.79s)

I dont know wats wrong I tested on both XP and Vista Dx9 mode but it scores only 35 FPS where as in Dx10 it scores 50FPS (pls anybody test and post ur scores)
*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2008)

press F12 to take screenshots.

applies to almost all EA games


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 5, 2008)

***CRYSIS  BENCHMARKS***​
*

Os=   Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit with SP1
Game= CRYSIS 1.21
Tool= Crysis benchmark Tool
Drivers= ATI catalyst 8.9
All are tested at 1024x768 Resolution 
tested at all possible levels and settings


Benchmarked Levels 

Assault Harbour

*inlinethumb59.webshots.com/42362/2338038310103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb26.webshots.com/40857/2236498670103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

GPU

*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/42062/2540591630103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

CPU island

*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/27254/2416058300103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

CPU Ice

*inlinethumb40.webshots.com/41191/2766077700103661503S600x600Q85.jpg


Here are scores, prepared a chart using Excel very noob in creating

Crysis Dx9

*inlinethumb56.webshots.com/44279/2456495060103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

Crysis Dx10

*inlinethumb13.webshots.com/9804/2725324960103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 5, 2008)

nice bench...
waitin for next set..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2008)

Dude. Please benchmark using games like COD4 and GRID. They are pretty scalable games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

And at 1024x728..they'll be breeze at highest settings


----------



## amitash (Oct 6, 2008)

> Add World in Conflict too!


World in conflict is an RTS game not an FPS


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 6, 2008)

***CRYSIS WARHEAD BENCHMARKS***​
*Os=   Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit with SP1
Game= CRYSIS WARHEAD
Tool= Crysis Warhead benchmark Tool beta
Drivers= ATI catalyst 8.9
All are tested at 1024x768 Resolution 
tested at all possible levels and settings
* 
*Benchmarked Levels *

*Ambush*
*inlinethumb59.webshots.com/40762/2294129630103661503S200x200Q85.jpg


*Ambush flythrough*
*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/43733/2491844790103661503S200x200Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb48.webshots.com/42671/2086894350103661503S200x200Q85.jpg

*Avalanche*
*inlinethumb37.webshots.com/37156/2951348340103661503S200x200Q85.jpg


*Avalanche flythrough*
*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/6084/2238503400103661503S200x200Q85.jpg


*Cargo flythrough*
*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/42702/2837403980103661503S200x200Q85.jpg

*Airfield flythrough*
*inlinethumb44.webshots.com/42923/2367830160103661503S200x200Q85.jpg


*Frost*
*inlinethumb32.webshots.com/21535/2686307670103661503S200x200Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/30223/2408268940103661503S200x200Q85.jpg


*Frost flythrough*
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/41359/2785857770103661503S200x200Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb57.webshots.com/39352/2413148210103661503S200x200Q85.jpg

*The Frost Flythrough level is the most intense. so, benchmarked with this level
The game yields more FPS while playing other levels*

*Benchmark Results*

*Crysis Warhead Directx 10 All levels*
*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/30185/2553885360103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

*Frost Flythrough Directx 10 at All settings*
*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/43349/2963229750103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

*Frost Flythrough Directx 9 at Enthsiast *
*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/36789/2862343370103661503S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

wow.....nice benchmarks.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2008)

*well i think at 17" crt gives maximum resolution upto 1280x1024.*


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice..thanks for sharing...great insight..for all those wondering to get a HD4850...

Thanks..!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 6, 2008)

Yesh dude the games which I requested for benching:
Assassins Creed 
Test Drive Unlimited
Rainbow Six Vegas 2

These were the only games which gave me dodgy frames on my system.I tried TDU on Catalyst 8.8 but it didn't do any good.The stuttering is very bad when you run the car at very high speeds.I'll give it one last shot with Catalyst 8.9 before letting it go.


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 7, 2008)

***DEVIL MAY CRY 4 Benchmarks***
​*
Os=   Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit with SP1
Game= DEVIL MAY CRY 4 
Tool= In built Performance Test
Drivers= ATI catalyst 8.9
All are tested at 1280x1024 Resolution 
tested at Super high quality with 8xAA also 16xAF was enabled in AMD catalyst 

Benchmarked Scenes

SCENE1
*inlinethumb48.webshots.com/20719/2105583940103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb04.webshots.com/33987/2930358680103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

SCENE2
*inlinethumb06.webshots.com/1413/2450165550103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb06.webshots.com/42501/2020561660103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

SCENE3
*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/38556/2837942210103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/41705/2903262580103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

SCENE4
*inlinethumb18.webshots.com/11793/2557110960103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb63.webshots.com/42110/2298533720103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

Benchmark Results on Dx9 mode
*inlinethumb14.webshots.com/43213/2042607780103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

Benchmark Results

Dx10 Mode
*inlinethumb47.webshots.com/40686/2679811190103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

Dx9 Mode
*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/41287/2598786800103661503S600x600Q85.jpg*


----------



## amitash (Oct 7, 2008)

^
Try catalyst 8.9..no stuttering for me on any of those games


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 8, 2008)

***Lost Planet Extreme Condition Benchmarks***​*
OS= Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Game= Lostplanet Demo
Tool= Inbuilt Performance test
Settings= 1280x1024 all high with 8xAA & 16xAF
Driver= Catalyst 8.9

Benchmarked Levels

SNOW Level

*inlinethumb27.webshots.com/16538/2093381410103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb43.webshots.com/40682/2572033460103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb51.webshots.com/42226/2324551650103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb27.webshots.com/42586/2004868400103661503S425x425Q85.jpg


CAVE Level

*inlinethumb64.webshots.com/29375/2385082030103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/42908/2814302970103661503S425x425Q85.jpg


Benchmark Results

Dx9 Mode
*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/10420/2804315630103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

Dx10 Mode
*inlinethumb25.webshots.com/43096/2675560480103661503S600x600Q85.jpg*


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 9, 2008)

***Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway Benchmarks***​*
OS= Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Game= Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway
Tool= Fraps benchmark


SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/25524/2460834880103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/37036/2932268200103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb10.webshots.com/42761/2654557020103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/29686/2745693390103661503S500x500Q85.jpg


Result:
Settings= 1280x1024 everything set to highest
Average FPS= 61.23
*


----------



## asingh (Oct 9, 2008)

Though on a tangent....(can google this...but cannot be bothered too).

Is Devil May Cry 4....RPG or FPS..?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 9, 2008)

None....... its a hack 'n' slash/adventure game


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 10, 2008)

*allwyndlima Bhai I checked Assassins Creed on Vista ultimate 64bit SP1 both Dx9 and Dx10 versions at 1280x1024 all set to maximum and with AA & AF on

Even with lot of crouds there was no FPS drop I got around 55 FPS in Dx9 mode cant check FPS in Dx10

Guys no answer for my query*



yesh1683 said:


> *Can any body help me??
> The FRAPS doesnot work on Dx10 mode Games
> But however it works on Dx9 mode same game
> tried these games on Dx10 mode
> ...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 10, 2008)

^Thanks Yesh.Appreciate the quickie.I guess my processor were bottlenecking these games or the drivers didn't work properly.


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 11, 2008)

***Resident Evil 5 Benchmark**
*​
*Os=   Windows XP SP3 and Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit SP1
Game= Resident Evil 5 Benchmark Version (Not Game)*
* Tool= Crysis benchmark Tool
Drivers= ATI catalyst 9.6
*
*SCREENSHOTS *

*inlinethumb64.webshots.com/41343/2623398970103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb37.webshots.com/42468/2611445890103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/42028/2916161520103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb44.webshots.com/44267/2024380450103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb23.webshots.com/43286/2419894410103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb53.webshots.com/42292/2248204180103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb14.webshots.com/20621/2432143860103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb01.webshots.com/43200/2020659990103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

*SETTINGS USED

1440x900
Everything Possible to High with 8xAA and 16xAF
*

*BENCHMARK RESULTS DX9 MODE*
*Plays silky smooth at 60 FPS*
*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/42421/2953078300103661503S500x500Q85.jpg

*BENCHMARK RESULTS DX10 MODE*
*Something wrong with Scene 3 But plays other 3 at playable rates*
*inlinethumb32.webshots.com/43487/2196666200103661503S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2008)

Will give it a shot.Thanks.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 11, 2008)

**** OFF TOPIC ****
Cool benchmarks yesh, can you share which tool you are using to create those graphs. Looks really professional with your watermark as well.....Really cool..
*****************


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *may b an processor is bottlenecking
> 
> Why dont U try modified drivers from guru 3d
> 
> ...



What xtra do these mod drivers offer?


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 11, 2008)

sam9s said:


> **** OFF TOPIC ****
> Cool benchmarks yesh, can you share which tool you are using to create those graphs. Looks really professional with your watermark as well.....Really cool..
> *****************



*Graphs are creating using MS Excel 
itz nothing professional there itz just the basic simple chart creation

I created the chart & then copied in excel sheet itself and pasted in paint and added my watermark as text in paint itself and saved the image
*


----------



## sam9s (Oct 11, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *Graphs are creating using MS Excel
> itz nothing professional there itz just the basic simple chart creation
> 
> I created the chart & then copied in excel sheet itself and pasted in paint and added my watermark as text in paint itself and saved the image
> *



simple though....i must say the result is good......


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> What xtra do these mod drivers offer?



Any answer???


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Any answer???




 *These are 3rd party modified hacked ATI drivers with the aim for better performance. Use at your own risk, ATI does not support them.
**Release Notes*
* _Based on the official Catalyst 8.8 drivers_
* _Based on the official Catalyst 8.8 AGP Hotfix for HD2000 and HD3000 drivers_
*Added*
+ _Catalyst 8.8 HotFix driver files install option_ (DNA.bat installer)
+ _ATi Radeon 4870 X2 support_
+ _DNA Game servers link_
*Updated*
* _Custom resolutions_
*_ OpenGL tweaks_
* _Direct3D/X tweaks_
* _DNA.bat installer_
* _Folding @ Home link_
*Removed / Deleted*
- _DNA.bat installer TDR patch installation_
- _Bug Tracker link_


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

I was playing Mercenaries 2 other day and decided to ramp up the effects, that is everything maxed out but the res. was  1152x864. At these settings game stuttered at lot, infact it became a slideshow. Situation didn't improved till I reverted settings back to low. It was a Skullptura rip and Catalyst version is 8.9.


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 15, 2008)

the latest fraps shuld b able to take screenshots when playing under dx10 mode


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 15, 2008)

No, it was DX9 on my 32-bit XP SP3!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I was playing Mercenaries 2 other day and decided to ramp up the effects, that is everything maxed out but the res. was  1152x864. At these settings game stuttered at lot, infact it became a slideshow. Situation didn't improved till I reverted settings back to low. It was a Skullptura rip and Catalyst version is 8.9.


Dude it's not the drivers or the card.I mentioned this issue before to Yesh as well.It's a bug when the Water Effects are turned on in this game, it becomes a powerpoint presentation.Take out the water effects & ram everything up as you please.It should do the trick.

EDIT: Official 8.10 Catalyst drivers released.Here's the link: *game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp/radeonx-xp


----------



## arijit_2404 (Oct 16, 2008)

New v8.10 supports "Fan speed control" - no need for profile hack!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep just installed it & seems to have taken care of that problem.No more profile hacks.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> *may b an processor is bottlenecking
> 
> Why dont U try modified drivers from guru 3d
> 
> ...




I use phenom x49550 [OC to 2.6ghz] with palit HD4850 

i ran crysis @ 1280*1024 @ all high settings dx9

avg fps is 28.04

i uninstalled the crysis if not i would posted my screenshots



Plasma_Snake said:


> I was playing Mercenaries 2 other day and decided to ramp up the effects, that is everything maxed out but the res. was  1152x864. At these settings game stuttered at lot, infact it became a slideshow. Situation didn't improved till I reverted settings back to low. It was a Skullptura rip and Catalyst version is 8.9.



how is the game "mercenaries 2" i was planning to get that game today is that game good in first person shooter


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 16, 2008)

Its a Third Person Shooter and good game but gets great if u r into blowing stuff up, running missions, high jacking planes and tanks and choppers, just general wanton destruction.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 16, 2008)

got a little prob here....game like grid, dmc 4, cod4 except for crysis.....my framerate doesnt go higher than 60fps.....even at the extreme low settings........i've even tried doom 3 at 640X480 at ultra low settings.....my config is q9300, asus p5k WS, 4gb ram, 8800gt 512MB, Windows Vista 32bit sp1...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2008)

Check if the V-Sync is set to ON.If it is then turn it off.Check the setting in the Nvidia control panel & in-game as well.


----------



## ultimategpu (Oct 16, 2008)

cyborg47 said:


> got a little prob here....game like grid, dmc 4, cod4 except for crysis.....my framerate doesnt go higher than 60fps.....even at the extreme low settings........i've even tried doom 3 at 640X480 at ultra low settings.....my config is q9300, asus p5k WS, 4gb ram, 8800gt 512MB, Windows Vista 32bit sp1...




this 8800gt is one of the good as well as bad -------- which do not support some games ----- crysis is one of the **** games which form a hands with nvidia --------- try to OC your 8800gt with the proc.........


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

@cyborg47

+1 for allwyndima's suggestion.... I too experience the same in my friends system, and when i play thru the options i find that something called VSync is there and i just turn it off... Oops, i got an whooping 95+ frame rate with NFS : Most Wanted.....
With an 8800GT..... coupled with an E4600.....


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Edited Post#15 and added Lost Planet Extreme Condition Benchmarks*


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Edited Post#23 and added Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway Benchmarks*


----------



## fabler (Oct 22, 2008)

Good work bro.. Good Banchmarks..keep posting... 

Thanks much...

-fabler..


----------



## yesh1683 (Oct 24, 2008)

*FARCRY 2 Benchmarks Added
Plays well 
Right now playing at 1024x768 all ultra Dx10 with 8xAA averages over 30
The game is huge I played for around 2 Hrs and completed just 4% game
The single player game takes around 30 hrs to complete all missions

Edited the first page and rearranged the games




*

*Somebody test the Farcry 2 game in dx9 mode 

I am getting 50 FPS in dx10 mode but with same settings in Dx9 mode its giving just 35 FPS* 

*For Dx9 mode I tested on both vista and xp *


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 11, 2008)

***DEAD SPACE Benchmarks***​*
OS= Windows XP Sp3
Game= Dead Space
Tool= FRAPS

Settings Used
1280x1024
Everything Highest

Benchmarked level= Started game played through starting mission

SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb33.webshots.com/41248/2507653690103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb39.webshots.com/35750/2081534830103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb01.webshots.com/18432/2744846990103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/40757/2633444180103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/43692/2683987830103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/33132/2814638680103661503S425x425Q85.jpg


BENCHMARK RESULTS

Min: 62
Max: 113
Avg: 78.475*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 11, 2008)

^
nice


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 14, 2008)

***Call Of Duty World at War Benchmarks***​*
OS= Windows VISTA Ultimate 64bit Sp3
Game= Call Of Duty World at War
Tool= FRAPS

Settings Used
1280x1024
Everything Maxed Out
4xAA 
16xAF
 
Benchmarked level
SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb01.webshots.com/44224/2423975300103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb52.webshots.com/41267/2759552630103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb38.webshots.com/42661/2139008950103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/40718/2263837670103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb12.webshots.com/24075/2687087830103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

BENCHMARK RESULTS

Min: 32
Max: 94
Avg: 65.024*


----------



## skippednote (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice screenies.


----------



## ravishing (Nov 17, 2008)

hey can anyone tell me is PALIT HD4850 SONIC version good?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 17, 2008)

One word for it dude, if u can get it, AWESOME!


----------



## ravishing (Nov 18, 2008)

^^
Ok.. i'm getting it for 10.6K in kolkata. in that price should i go for it? 

btw, i have specs: 
AMD X2 5000+, 
Asus M2NPV-VM, 
Kingston 1GB DDR2 + Transcend 2GB DDR2(both 800Mhz), 
Seagate 320GB SATA + WD 300GB SATA HDD
Logitech G15 Keyboard 
Razor Copperhead Gaming Mouse
(XFX 8600GT 256MB DDR3)

got a local PSU 450W without any pci-e connector. I was thinking of buying a POV Black Diamond 500W as well for my new card. can someone tell me is it worth it buying a POV or a Cooler Master 500W Extreme Power will be good? though cooler master is bit expensive. some people were giving advice to buy a corsair vx450W but its even costlier.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

^^Sure, go ahead, ur system is perfect for it. AMD+ATi, later on u can even try their Fusion utility.
Now my question to all, I've MSI R4850, the June SKU with single slot cooler. Twice in COD5 and thrice last night in COD4 multiplayer, the "atimkdag"  driver crashed and recovered successfully, but why crashed? My CCC is 8.11. Can the temperatures be at fault here? If they are then please tell me some good after market coolers for it preferably upto 3K.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

^Accelero S1 Rev.2 would probably be your best bet in case your looking for an after market cooler. I am going to install it today. My temps have risen insanely. I think your problem is more related to some driver conflict. I'll try & look up for it. Also did you get a BSOD in BIA: Hells Highway on the Black Friday level?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Not BSOD but the screen went blank in that level during cut scene, new a driver upgrade will fix it and it did.Currently at 50% Duty cycle my temp. is 74-75 degree C. Someone said that a BIOS flash can bring temps down but I'm scared that I might brick my card so haven't done it yet. Moreover I don't know how to do it either.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

Well the hotfix did the trick for me too. Anyway is 74 your load or idle temp right now? If it's idle then it's way too high, similar to mine right now.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

Idle dude, at 50% duty cycle of fan. Gonna stretch winters with stock config, if bombs out then gonna RMA it and if sustains then new cooler in April.


----------



## RMN (Nov 18, 2008)

are these in-game benchmarks?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Idle dude, at 50% duty cycle of fan. Gonna stretch winters with stock config, if bombs out then gonna RMA it and if sustains then new cooler in April.


I got my Accelero S1 Rev.2 installed & the idle temps dropped from 76 degrees to a whopping 42 degrees. Played BIA: HH for an hour & it rose to only 47 degrees.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats mate! Care to put some screenies?
Take a look at this Dudes.
Earlier today, I ran my system and the GPU's temp was 76(idle). i ran COD4 Single player, played 2 levels, for about half an hour and boom, my screen went blank. I knew at once that those "atimkdag" has crashed so I quit the game an d ran CCC. Guess what was the temperature there after 1/2 hour of gaming? Fuggin' 101 Degree Celsius!  
 I switched off the machine, took the card out and cleaned it. Fired up the rig and now the idle temperature is 60 degree but dunno what would be under load temp now as haven't tested yet. I know I should get a better cooler but I want to know one thing. My card is MSI R4850, its a June 2008 SKU so has single slot cooler but new SKUs have double slot cooler, so Can I claim RMA on the card now just on the basis of the temperature or does it needs to break a leg or two to qualify? If I do get the card RMAd, what are the chances of me getting the new card with the double slot cooler?


----------



## redmanc (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm currently getting 45 degrees(max) idle temperatures and 39 degrees when AC turned on. 
Whilst playing games i think it goes it to about 55 degrees.
Do I need to enable manual fan control ? if so, what % should I set it to ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 19, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Congrats mate! Care to put some screenies?
> Take a look at this Dudes.


With my el sh*tty Nokia 6233 cam, No thank you. 



Plasma_Snake said:


> Earlier today, I ran my system and the GPU's temp was 76(idle). i ran COD4 Single player, played 2 levels, for about half an hour and boom, my screen went blank. I knew at once that those "atimkdag" has crashed so I quit the game an d ran CCC. Guess what was the temperature there after 1/2 hour of gaming? Fuggin' 101 Degree Celsius!
> I switched off the machine, took the card out and cleaned it. Fired up the rig and now the idle temperature is 60 degree but dunno what would be under load temp now as haven't tested yet. I know I should get a better cooler but I want to know one thing. My card is MSI R4850, its a June 2008 SKU so has single slot cooler but new SKUs have double slot cooler, so Can I claim RMA on the card now just on the basis of the temperature or does it needs to break a leg or two to qualify? If I do get the card RMAd, what are the chances of me getting the new card with the double slot cooler?


You're in the same dilemma as I was prior to adding my after market cooler. Those temps will keep rising unless you either kill the card & RMA it or open up the heatsink & clean the dust settled on it. Blowing air around it won't help at all. Trust me, I have been through this cat-mouse game. Try claiming an RMA for excess heating. I don't know how MSI's policy works but my GeCube has a 1:1 replacement policy. If it's the same with yours then you'll get the replacement quite fast. The chances of getting a dual slot cooler would only be if they don't have the same model (single slot cooler) in stock with them. 

@redmanc: Is your card recently purchased? The idle temps are really good. No need to tweak anything with the fan speed. If you do want to try it out then set it to 45-55% which should be more than enough.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 20, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> With my el sh*tty Nokia 6233 cam, No thank you.
> 
> You're in the same dilemma as I was prior to adding my after market cooler. Those temps will keep rising unless you either kill the card & RMA it or open up the heatsink & clean the dust settled on it. Blowing air around it won't help at all. Trust me, I have been through this cat-mouse game. Try claiming an RMA for excess heating. I don't know how MSI's policy works but my GeCube has a 1:1 replacement policy. If it's the same with yours then you'll get the replacement quite fast. The chances of getting a dual slot cooler would only be if they don't have the same model (single slot cooler) in stock with them.


Dude I too have a measly 2MP cam of E51 but it gets the job done.  
I bought the card from SMC International in Nehru Place. I dunno the RMA procedure so will appreciate if some Delhite can  help. I'm also gonna put this issue at TE. BTW the cooler u've got, does it have a fan also or just heatpipes? what's the size of the fan and the price of the total thing?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2008)

Accelero S1 Rev.2 is only the heatsink. I have added a 120mm fan over it for additional cooling. But people have got pretty good drops just with the Accelero applied as well. The total cost along with shipping was Rs. 1,690.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 20, 2008)

How'd u attached fan? E.T.A after applying for RMA?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2008)

Attached the fan by regular cable zip ties that I had got from my Corsair VX450. No idea about RMA ETA.


----------



## ravishing (Nov 23, 2008)

hey guyz can someone tell me, is getting an ATI card with a nvidia chipset based motherboard a good idea?? i have an Asus M2NPV-VM mobo which has nvidia nforce 430 southbridge and onboard nvidia geforce 6150 northbridge. will installing an ati gfx card coz any driver conflicts or performance stability issues??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2008)

There will be no conflict whatsoever. All you need is a PCI-E X16 slot & that's about it.


----------



## ravishing (Nov 24, 2008)

^^
thanx for the assurance Ethan. now i can buy the damn card without worrying much.


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 6, 2008)

***Need For Speed Undercover Benchmarks***​*
OS= Windows VISTA Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Game= Need For Speed Undercover
Tool= FRAPS
Catalyst Driver= 8.11

SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb45.webshots.com/20780/2287680300103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb17.webshots.com/41360/2991217100103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb41.webshots.com/43688/2779807770103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb61.webshots.com/44092/2775778390103661503S500x500Q85.jpg

GAME SETTINGS

1280x1024
Everything Highest

BENCHMARK RESULTS

Min: 28
Max: 68
Avg: 45.598

Poor Graphics and game play
 *


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 6, 2008)

Its time for GTA 4 dude. Post those benchies!


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Itz on the way 
but itz whooping 13 GB
*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 6, 2008)

I know and mine too is on its way thru predatorvj 
This game is going to be one tough cookie to get it up and running as early reports have indicated only one thing, myriads of crash related issues and equally huge number of fixes to address the relative errors.


----------



## fabler (Dec 8, 2008)

wow.. awesome..


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 8, 2008)

***Call of Juarez DirectX 10 Benchmark**

*​*
OS= Windows VISTA Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Game= Call of Juarez DirectX 10 Benchmark (not game)
Catalyst Driver= 8.12 beta


SCREENSHOTS

*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/42729/2139964490103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb50.webshots.com/34993/2272166740103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb02.webshots.com/16321/2747204210103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb14.webshots.com/41485/2252969970103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/29686/2116806260103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb49.webshots.com/33776/2662714030103661503S500x500Q85.jpg


SETTINGS & BENCHMARK RESULTS

*inlinethumb25.webshots.com/44120/2952653410103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 9, 2008)

***Unigine Tropics 1.1 DirectX 10.1 benchmark***​*
Software Description

Unigine released version 1.1 of their Tropics demo, new in this version is the addition of DirectX 10.1 support.

 Features:

    * Support of DirectX 9, DirectX 10, DirectX 10.1 and OpenGL
    * Dynamic sky with light scattering
    * Live water with a surf zone and caustics
    * Special materials for vegetation
    * HDR rendering
    * Parallel split shadow map
    * Depth of field
    * Real-time ambient occlusion
    * Up to 2M polygones per frame
    * Benchmark mode 

OS= Windows VISTA Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Catalyst Driver= 8.12 beta



SCREENSHOTS

*inlinethumb58.webshots.com/16441/2898317780103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb29.webshots.com/43996/2876677130103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb05.webshots.com/42564/2928829550103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/16533/2762224050103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb36.webshots.com/12899/2968146650103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb15.webshots.com/43918/2998325980103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb52.webshots.com/40819/2109751800103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb01.webshots.com/43328/2985363650103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb37.webshots.com/18020/2782915000103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb19.webshots.com/43666/2054431200103661503S500x500Q85.jpg



SETTINGS & BENCHMARK RESULTS (without AA & AF)
*inlinethumb08.webshots.com/40263/2853881520103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

SETTINGS & BENCHMARK RESULTS (with AA & AF)
*inlinethumb25.webshots.com/42840/2423659140103661503S600x600Q85.jpg*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 10, 2008)

what is the current price of HD4850 now. And to what it is comparable on nVIDIA.

and the current cost of intel E8400

Do, do a benchmark on Assassins creed and Prince of Persia(2008 )

i just wanna see.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> ***FARCRY 2 Benchmarks***
> ​*
> OS= Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Sp1
> Game= Far Cry 2
> ...



On my ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX+ AMP! *(1024x768 No AA) I get
Avegare FPS: 47.16
Max. FPS: 70.18
Min. FPS: 36.31 You might be -->
*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 10, 2008)

yesh1683 said:


> ***FARCRY 2 Benchmarks***
> ​*
> OS= Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Sp1
> Game= Far Cry 2
> ...



On my ZOTAC GeForce 9800GTX+ AMP! *(1024x768 No AA) [same specs except 3 GIGs of RAM & DG31PR MoBo] I get
Avegare FPS: 47.16
Max. FPS: 70.18
Min. FPS: 36.31 You might be --> () [I only use WinXP so only DX9] 
Is my answer offtopic?? 'Cause it's *only ATI* question
*


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2008)

^^Why don't u create another thread instead


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a ahem version of FC2. The crack doesn't allow me to run benchmark. Is there crack that allows it?

I also want to buy an Accelero. From where did u buy it allywdinama? From the last one month i was running my card at 100% fan speed and the temps at load were 104 degrees. After 1 month i got Arctic MX-2 Cleaned the heatsink reapplied the termal paste and now its 82 degrees at 100% fan speed. So i badly need that Accelero heat sink. ANy help would be appreciated. From where did u buy it and are there any poblems in installing the heat sink?


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 11, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> With my el sh*tty Nokia 6233 cam, No thank you.
> 
> You're in the same dilemma as I was prior to adding my after market cooler. Those temps will keep rising unless you either kill the card & RMA it or open up the heatsink & clean the dust settled on it. Blowing air around it won't help at all. Trust me, I have been through this cat-mouse game. Try claiming an RMA for excess heating. I don't know how MSI's policy works but my GeCube has a 1:1 replacement policy. If it's the same with yours then you'll get the replacement quite fast. The chances of getting a dual slot cooler would only be if they don't have the same model (single slot cooler) in stock with them.
> 
> @redmanc: Is your card recently purchased? The idle temps are really good. No need to tweak anything with the fan speed. If you do want to try it out then set it to 45-55% which should be more than enough.


Can i get my Card RMAed? I don't think GeCube has released a card with custom cooling. I hate to run the card at 100% fan speed. It creates a lot of noise and the temps at load are still 82 degrees while playing Far Cry 2. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 11, 2008)

my system specs :asus p5kc m/b
:intel core 2 quad q9300(2.5ghz)
                          :2gb 800mhz ddr2 & 1gb 800mhz ddr2 ram
                          Palit hd4850 sonic (catalyst driver version 8.12)

i ran the far cry 2 benchmark at these settings: *8x antialiasing* & overall *ultra high* settings.
here are the final results at different resolutions:
 a) 1024 x 768:
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3099774459/

b) 1280 x 1024:
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3100613774/

c) 1360 x 768:
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3100612688/

d) 1440 x 900:
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3100611756/

e) 1680 x 1050:
- *www.flickr.com/photos/8985270@N05/3099775747/

why am i getting so low framerates?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^Fuggin spammers. Time to tuggin' my pudha!

^^Spam Reported


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 12, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> I also want to buy an Accelero. From where did u buy it allywdinama? From the last one month i was running my card at 100% fan speed and the temps at load were 104 degrees. After 1 month i got Arctic MX-2 Cleaned the heatsink reapplied the termal paste and now its 82 degrees at 100% fan speed. So i badly need that Accelero heat sink. ANy help would be appreciated. From where did u buy it and are there any poblems in installing the heat sink?


You're in the same situation as I was few weeks back. This single slot HD4850's are cursed I tell you. They work fine for few first 2 months then the temps just insanely skyrocket. Get the Accelero from KMD @Techenclave forums. I got mine delivered within one day. The cost is around 1.65k but totally worth every bit of it. Earlier my idle temps used to be 76 degrees & load temp would be 105 degrees & that too with just 10 mins into the game. 

Fitting an Accelero for the first time was quite messy. I screwed up on the back clamp which held the default heatsink. All I can say is download a video over from YouTube & that will give you a basic idea. Also add on a 120mm fan to it. I have got one attached myself. Now the idle temps have dropped to an insane 42 degrees & load barely crosses 50 degrees. It was totally worth the effort. Just PM KMD & he should have one sourced out to you (if in stock).


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ Thanks man. I'lll try to arrange money. Thankx again for the reply.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 12, 2008)

Well I too was going for Accelero but now since winters are here and exams too, not gaming much so will slap on the customs later but one things decided, it ain't gonna be Accelero, hopefully Zalman VF1000 LED, best V.F.M according to me. Is in short supply, hope KMD can get it for me. More Zalman VF1000 is what MSI is now slapping on their HD4850s, me just got p@wned into buying an older SKU otherwise wud've got the same thing for less.


----------



## reoparker (Dec 14, 2008)

i dnt thnk zalman coolers are available in india........they will look cool on 4850 though.........but hw cn u say that they r great vfm???????? in us they cost abt $50 so in india its goin to be much more........i wud advise u to go wid accelero rev 1 as it is much much efficient than zalman 1.......read the reviews for both coolers........


----------



## Shloeb (Dec 14, 2008)

@plasmasnake, how much does that zalman cooler cost?
Btw i benchmarked Far Cry2. I gt these
At 1024x768 with ultra high settings and 2xAA i got
Average: 30.70
Max:37.99
Min:26.96
I think these are too low. The drivers were 8.12 catalyst. Is it that the scores are low for XP and higher for VISTA?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 14, 2008)

Read carefully, Zalman fan is available through KMD and costs only 2500 bucks. I think ir\ts a good V.F.M as it includes both heatpipe and a L.E.D fan thus providing more efficient cooling and also the BLING! The Accelero's cost is around 1600 bucks and we get heatpipes only, the fan has to be attached as "desi jugaad".


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Read carefully, Zalman fan is available through KMD and costs only 2500 bucks. I think ir\ts a good V.F.M as it includes both heatpipe and a L.E.D fan thus providing more efficient cooling and also the BLING! The Accelero's cost is around 1600 bucks and we get heatpipes only, the fan has to be attached as "desi jugaad".


Dude you can get the AC Turbo Module fans separately for 700 bucks & that would easily pwn the Zalman cooler & still cost less than the Zalman.


----------



## reoparker (Dec 15, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Dude you can get the AC Turbo Module fans separately for 700 bucks & that would easily pwn the Zalman cooler & still cost less than the Zalman.


 yup thats true.........wid turbo module on accelero  no zalman cooler is able to match its perfomance.......within that price segment.......


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Dec 15, 2008)

AC Turbo Module, won't that too be a desi jugaad or is it custom built for Accelero?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

No desi jugaad. It's a add-on accessory for the Accelero S1. You can get that from KMD as well.


----------



## yesh1683 (Dec 20, 2008)

***Prince Of Persia benchmark***​*
OS= Windows VISTA Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Catalyst Driver= 8.12 Final


SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb25.webshots.com/43480/2224350520103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb41.webshots.com/41448/2827129830103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb04.webshots.com/43267/2090327200103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb41.webshots.com/35496/2112235480103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb62.webshots.com/33789/2890123490103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb04.webshots.com/43907/2659217880103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb43.webshots.com/43818/2699160810103661503S500x500Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb44.webshots.com/41195/2761142980103661503S500x500Q85.jpg


SETTINGS
1280x1024
Graphics Quality= HIGH
AA= 8x
High Resolution Textures= Yes

BENCHMARK RESULTS at three different Scenes

Avg: 40.927 - Min: 39 - Max: 42

Avg: 36.036 - Min: 31 - Max: 45

Avg: 41.444* *- Min: 28 - Max: 48*


----------



## amitash (Dec 20, 2008)

> @plasmasnake, how much does that zalman cooler cost?
> Btw i benchmarked Far Cry2. I gt these
> At 1024x768 with ultra high settings and 2xAA i got
> Average: 30.70
> ...



Install the hotfixed catalyst drivers for farcry 2...I got twice the performance with it.


----------



## fabler (Dec 22, 2008)

wow great benchmarks.. keep 'em comin'


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Started to benchmark again my exams are over now...*
​***Terminator Salvation Benchmarks**

**OS = Windows XP SP3
Catalyst Drivers = 9.5

SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb42.webshots.com/24041/2090545960103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb14.webshots.com/42957/2634966180103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb03.webshots.com/42178/2091030380103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb37.webshots.com/42468/2841092050103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

**SETTINGS
1440x900
Graphics Quality= All HIGH
AA= 4x*

*BENCHMARK RESULTS at different Scenes*

*Avg: 86.878 - Min: 57 - Max: 102

Avg: 78.339 - Min: 62 - Max: 105

Avg: 81.652 - Min: 55 - Max: 106*​


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 20, 2009)

^Good work, mate. Keep postin', I love benchies!


----------



## fabler (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah.. keep 'em comin' bro..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 20, 2009)

And if you can, post Assassin's Creed.


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 20, 2009)

***Prototype Benchmarks**

**OS = Windows XP SP3
Catalyst Drivers = 9.5

**SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/44879/2121331860103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb39.webshots.com/44134/2865069320103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb41.webshots.com/42536/2438374640103661503S600x600Q85.jpg

**SETTINGS
1440x900
Graphics Quality= All HIGH
AA= 4x*

*BENCHMARK RESULTS at different Scenes

Avg: 69.849 - Min: 32 - Max: 212

Avg: 86.637 - Min: 30 - Max: 181
*​


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 22, 2009)

***Flatout Ultimate Carnage**

**OS = Windows XP SP3
Catalyst Drivers = 9.5

**SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb63.webshots.com/44798/2338488770103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb30.webshots.com/41821/2730436580103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb36.webshots.com/44771/2391235000103661503S600x600Q85.jpg


**SETTINGS
1440x900
Graphics Quality= All HIGH
AA= 8x*
*AF= 16x*

*BENCHMARK RESULTS at different Tracks

Avg: 55.381 - Min: 39 - Max: 62

Avg: 53.015 - Min: 36 - Max: 62

Avg: 59.503 - Min: 41 - Max: 62

Avg: 57.168 - Min: 36 - Max: 62
*​


----------



## yesh1683 (Jun 27, 2009)

***Street Fighter 4 Benchmark***​*OS = Windows XP SP3
Catalyst Drivers = 9.5

**SETTINGS
1440x900
Graphics Quality= All HIGH
AA= 8x*
*AF= 16x*
*SCREENSHOTS

*inlinethumb37.webshots.com/37604/2788237270103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb58.webshots.com/42873/2794115270103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb38.webshots.com/37989/2079777020103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb22.webshots.com/44693/2121839050103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb01.webshots.com/43712/2791426920103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb17.webshots.com/43920/2489703800103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb55.webshots.com/42870/2506922910103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb20.webshots.com/42835/2369512300103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb13.webshots.com/43724/2995520900103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/43919/2275002270103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb41.webshots.com/44840/2786269580103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

BENCHMARK RESULTS

*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/45685/2936229640103661503S600x600Q85.jpg
*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice benchmarks !!


----------



## yesh1683 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Added Resident Evil 5 Benchmarks to the 1st page*


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 23, 2009)

***Call Of Juarez: Bound In Blood ***
​*
OS= Windows Vista Ultimate 64bit Sp1
Game= Call Of Juarez: Bound in Blood
Tool= Fraps

SCREENSHOTS
*inlinethumb26.webshots.com/43801/2698545310103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb16.webshots.com/46031/2579271140103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb47.webshots.com/8942/2780012040103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb34.webshots.com/45857/2179362490103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb54.webshots.com/43061/2179015690103661503S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb03.webshots.com/46018/2336195540103661503S425x425Q85.jpg

SETTINGS
1440x990 Everything High

**BENCHMARK RESULTS at different Scenes
Avg: 76.471 - Min: 55 - Max: 109

Avg: 68.827 - Min: 43 - Max: 92

Avg: 84.977 - Min: 48 - Max: 118
*


----------



## jerryelvis (Aug 26, 2009)

@yesh1683 
while playing crysis warhead and crysis the game exits while playing.
did u experiencing such a problem.
My rig ~
Asus P5KPL-CM | Pali HD4850 | Seagate 640G (32MB buffer) |2GB Transcend Ram 800mhz | Cooler Master Extreme Power 600W.

GFX driver 8.6 (Vista).
The worst part is the game is not running in Win XP. 
any suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2009)

@ yesh1683 - Nice becnh with a lot of games ............ & the good point is you kept it constant 

@ jerryelvis - it's normal. I faced the same issue with vista ultimate 32bit  & 9600Gt with latest drivers & with 4Gb ram while playing crysis warhead. I've patched the game but the issue was not fixed.


----------



## yesh1683 (Aug 28, 2009)

jerryelvis said:


> @yesh1683
> while playing crysis warhead and crysis the game exits while playing.
> did u experiencing such a problem.
> My rig ~
> ...




*Try Updating graphics drivers..*


----------



## jerryelvis (Sep 26, 2009)

yesh1683 said:


> *Try Updating graphics drivers..*


updated...
SS -->  *www.imgx.org/public/view/full/19136


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 8, 2009)

You are using a coolermaster 500w psu , is it of extreme power or extreme power plus series . I have 500w cooler master extreme power plus and many say it is not able to handle 4850 and above that well , i am going to buy ati 5770 soon .


----------



## jerryelvis (Oct 27, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> You are using a coolermaster 500w psu , is it of extreme power or extreme power plus series . I have 500w cooler master extreme power plus and many say it is not able to handle 4850 and above that well , i am going to buy ati 5770 soon .



SMPS : Cooler Master eXtreme Power Duo 600W.

all these games( Farcry2,COD4 & 5,GRID,DMC4,NFS carbon,fallout3) were kick ass.

Crysis and Crysis warehead failed to run..... 
hope there is some compatability issues with Crysis and ATI Radeon,not sure though...


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

@ rohan_mhtr - one of our forum member is running a HD4890 along with a phenom II x3 720 BE on CM 500W extreme power plus - so I think you would be able to run a HD4850 without any issue


----------

